# Beef Plate Short Ribs



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Picked these up at HEB in Tomball today. FYI... you can pull up the nearest HEB to you and look up beef ribs on-line. If your store doesn't carry them, there is an option to find them at the nearest HEB that has them in stock. Beats the heck out of driving store to store trying to find them. :cheers:


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice. For the pellet grill or brazing them?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> Nice. For the pellet grill or brazing them?


Putting them on the RecTec around midnight... should be done between 10am and noon tomorrow. Pecan smoke. :cheers:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Beef ribs on my Mak pellet grill are one of my favorites. I use the perfect mix pellets and they are perfect for all types of smoking.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Putting them on the RecTec around midnight... should be done between 10am and noon tomorrow. Pecan smoke. :cheers:


What temp?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> What temp?


220 or 225... don't want to have to get up at the crack of dawn.  I'll put a probe in to alert me at 200 deg. Going to pull them at 203 deg.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Lookin forward to pictures and your opinion of how it turned out tomorrow!

It's hard to see the thickness from the 1st pictures, but it must be fairly thick to go 10 hours without wrapping? I really haven't done much "low and slow" beef. I may need to try that sometime.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> Lookin forward to pictures and your opinion of how it turned out tomorrow!
> 
> It's hard to see the thickness from the 1st pictures, but it must be fairly thick to go 10 hours without wrapping? I really haven't done much "low and slow" beef. I may need to try that sometime.


It's two seperate racks of 4 ribs. the biggest ends have about 2" of meat after I cut the fat away. it tails off to about 1 1/4" at the opposite end. I cut them into 2 rib sections so that every rib has good bark on two sides and so that I could put the thinner ones on the opposite side of the pit. It's slightly cooler on the stack side for some reason. Could have just been the wind the day I measured temps in there???

I set my probes for 200 and I'm going to stick one on the thinner ones and on the thicker ones.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you need a 'taste tester' I am always available, Blake...

Lemme know....right now I gotta clean the drool off my keyboard...:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> If you need a 'taste tester' I am always available, Blake...
> 
> Lemme know....right now I gotta clean the drool off my keyboard...:biggrin:


LOL... I'm gonna bring you a couple.

They are at 180 deg right now and looking good!


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Now I'm going to have to go get some.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL... I'm gonna bring you a couple.
> 
> They are at 180 deg right now and looking good!


Heck yea those look good. Looking at this pic while eating dog food at Taco Bell. Mixed emotions here. :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They have stalled at 180... going to give them one more hour and if they haven't cone out of it, I'll wrap them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> Heck yea those look good. Looking at this pic while eating dog food at Taco Bell. Mixed emotions here. :biggrin:


Woof!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol. I drove to NB Granzines to get some of their marinated fajitas and stuff. Theyâ€™re closed in Sundayâ€™s so contemplating plan B and needed some bad grub while I ponder my next move! Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> Lol. I drove to NB Granzines to get some of their marinated fajitas and stuff. Theyâ€™re closed in Sundayâ€™s so contemplating plan B and needed some bad grub while I ponder my next move! Lol


Granzine's has some good stuff! You don't have a mexican meat market up there that has marinated fajita's?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

In SA but not driving that way too drive blind looking. Have always got the Granzine ones. Bad planning so looks like HEB marinated ones. They donâ€™t hold a candle to the ones from Granz but Iâ€™m gettin short on time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just buy the fajita's and marinate them a couple of hours in pineapple juice and the juice of 4 to 6 limes after you pound and season them. Way better than the HEB packaged ones...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Got to fire the coals up by 3 and have more running to do but yes, I usually buy and marinate the naked skirts if I have time or donâ€™t want to drive to NB.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> Got to fire the coals up by 3 and have more running to do but yes, I usually buy and marinate the naked skirts if I have time or donâ€™t want to drive to NB.


Gotta make momma happy! LOL


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL... I'm gonna bring you a couple.
> 
> They are at 180 deg right now and looking good!


Dang Blake.... Those look super. Great color and pulling up on the bone nice.

Sure seems like you nailed it. Ask Mr. Jim to give us a "judge's opinion" too!:cheers:


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Awaiting result! I cooked some Beef Short ribs yesterday. Iâ€™ll post some pics for comparison after you post yours so as not to hijack your thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

After I took Tortuga his, my wife was ready to eat when I got back home. Forgot about taking cutting board pics! 

They were amazing!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Leftyonly said:


> Awaiting result! I cooked some Beef Short ribs yesterday. Iâ€™ll post some pics for comparison after you post yours so as not to hijack your thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post them up... You are talking to the hi-jack king. :cheers:


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Seasoned with salt, pepper, Grub Rub, Texjoy Steak Seaoning, and a little brown sugar.

Cooked on my Weber Kettle with snake method. Charcoal and Pecan wood. Took about 9 hours to get from fridge temp to 200. Wrapped and rested for another hour or so in the warm grill (fire was out).

I like a nice bark, but was worried I had dried them out. Not so. The meat was tender and juicy.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Making a slab on my Traeger with oak pellets. It's at 199Â° right now. I put it on at noon at 250Â°. Should be done at 4. Can't wait. I'm hungry!
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Interesting difference in the pack I bought and the pack the OP bought in the first post... the meat guy brought out 4 cryo packs and I picked the one that looked like it wasnâ€™t all fat. He put it on the scale and pulled out a big binder and entered a code and printed the pictured label.










The pack looked just like the OPâ€™s pack. Different name and much cheaper per lb than the pack the OP bought. The question is whether there is any difference in what the OP bought and what I bought? I asked for Beef Plate ribs and the kid at the counter had no idea what I was talking about, so I said I wanted a cryo pack of uncut short ribs and this is what he brought out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Leftyonly said:


> Interesting difference in the pack I bought and the pack the OP bought in the first post... the meat guy brought out 4 cryo packs and I picked the one that looked like it wasnâ€™t all fat. He put it on the scale and pulled out a big binder and entered a code and printed the pictured label.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing your picture, but what is sold as beef short ribs and beef plate short ribs are two different cuts. Much more meat on the plate ribs. Worth every bit of $4.79/lb.


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

The label reads â€œBeef Chuck Ribs, Bone-In BBQ Style Vac Packâ€. I paid $2.94/lb.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Leftyonly said:


> The label reads â€œBeef Chuck Ribs, Bone-In BBQ Style Vac Packâ€. I paid $2.94/lb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup... not the same cut. Lower crosscut of the rib.


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

This is why beef ribs are so confusing to me...

This appears to be what I bought:
https://www.beefitswhatsfordinner.com/cuts/cut/2814/chuck-short-ribs

This appears to describe the plate ribs:
https://www.beefitswhatsfordinner.com/cuts/cut/44466/plate-short-ribs



















Iâ€™ll have to try to find the plate ribs next time to see what they are all about, but from the pics Iâ€™ve seen, the ones I had look much the same with regard to meat thickness and fat content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Blake,
If you don't mind the hi-jack...here's mine from this weekend. They came out awesome! :cheers:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Good Lord I'm hungry now!! Gotta try these soon!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks delicious HP ! 

My neighbor doesn't even cook indoors anymore. He loves his Rec-Tec pellet smoker.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Buffett Fan said:


> Hey Blake,
> If you don't mind the hi-jack...here's mine from this weekend. They came out awesome! :cheers:


Yeah buddy! :cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah buddy! :cheers:


Blake, how close to a stick burner does a rec tec get? Iâ€™m tempted but hesitant to pull the trigger. I like smoke.....:smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Blake, how close to a stick burner does a rec tec get? Iâ€™m tempted but hesitant to pull the trigger. I like smoke.....:smile:


The RecTec has an Extra Smoke function... the fan basically stalls for a few seconds. I never need to use it. :cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The RecTec has an Extra Smoke function... the fan basically stalls for a few seconds. I never need to use it. :cheers:


Whereâ€™d you get yours?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, I see they ship direct. Which model did you get?


----------

